# We just never know what can make a positive difference in someone’s life



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I absolutely positively refuse to let this %@#&#@% that's happening in today's world get me down???????????? On one of the other post a fellow member of the Forum sad it is simple, yet it couldn't have been said any better. It describes me perfectly, "Saying something or doing something for someone gives me a lift mentally????❤ " I shouldn't say their name but it sounds like SJAaz❤???????????? Have you ever been told something and it goes in one ear and out the other???????? Or in my case, straight through???????????? Then for one reason or another all of a sudden it sticks. You know, like asking a question and when the person answers, you have to ask the question again???????? Because for some reason you didn't pay attention. 
Here one that got me. My wife and I were talking to a salesperson and I asked her if she had any plans after high school. She tells us she is going to school to be a lawyer???????? to help underprivileged children. I then tell her she will make a great one. She looks at me and says "now how could you possibly know that" I replied "because of the passion in your voice and your contagious personality" you can't teach that❤???? This girl works in a shoe store and every time we walk by she stops what ever she is doing and tells my wife and I we made a huge positive difference in her life. This s where she got me" She tells us NO ONE ever has told her anything like that.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Due to this pandemic we have been cleaning out stuff and what we found made me realize there is still a place for old fashioned cards and letters. We found a few cards from around 30 years ago that were written by our nieces. Brought back memories to remind us what family is all about.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Max my nephew drew two little bears facing each other, and some other funny drawings. When I seen the bears, it amazed me. I stopped and told him that I thought his drawings were amazing. He’s all boy, so he replies “thanks” His Mom tells my wife and I he was so excited I thought he was talented. He gave me the drawing


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Tag said:


> Max my nephew drew two little bears facing each other, and some other funny drawings. When I seen the bears, it amazed me. I stopped and told him that I thought his drawings were amazing. He's all boy, so he replies "thanks" His Mom tells my wife and I he was so excited I thought he was talented. He gave me the drawing


My brother has three boys ; 8, 10, and 12 years old. They think I hung the moon. They've all recently decided to be great bass fishermen so they cling to every word I say. An uncle can be things a parent never can. The oldest calls me every night and talks bass fishing, guns, WW2 history, and anything else that comes to mind. I have some find memories of things my uncles did with me when I was little. I'm very much a better person for spending time with them. My Mom sees them every day and apparently they repeat our conversations word for word ????. It's a really special relationship that forces me to be my best self. Great topic????.

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I just knew you are an awesome gentleman Kids are lucky to have you and your Mom in their lives. Thanks for the post, it made my day


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Tag said:


> I just knew you are an awesome gentleman Kids are lucky to have you and your Mom in their lives. Thanks for the post, it made my day


I do ok a lot of the time, but I sure aspire to be what my nephews and my dog thinks I am

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Gotta love them. It's not to hard to get the dog to like us❤ and it sounds like your doing well with the kids


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Tag said:


> I just knew you are an awesome gentleman Kids are lucky to have you and your Mom in their lives. Thanks for the post, it made my day


My parents have the boys at the lake this week. My brother and his wife were up there with the boys yesterday and I went up after work to take the older one night fishing. Before we headed out, I cut a swedish candle for the other two to roast marshmallows on. It really is an awesome thing to sit around and watch.

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s fantastic, I’m sure they appreciated it


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Tag said:


> That's fantastic, I'm sure they appreciated it


They definitely had fun with it. I cut it when I got there, figuring they'd play with it in the next few days. I looked up and the two little ones were rolling into a good burn spot. They looked like they were trying to roll a thousand pound bolder????????. They were just lighting it when we headed out in the boat. We ran back by the house to grab something about an hour later and my Mom said they'd already made S'mores and roasted marshmallows. It makes me really happy to see them just being little boys where everything is an adventure.

Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Memories they will cherish forever


----------

